# Does anyone feel like their body is over-sensitive to their own progesterone?



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

It seems that after three rounds of IVF last year, this year's natural menstrual cycle has been absolute Hell. 

It's not just being more aware of exactly where I am on the cycle (though that did cross my mind) - my abdomen swells on the week before my period to a size of a five month pregnancy; I have such sore breasts I feel they'll explode, I get migraines, I feel psychotic rage, my digestive system goes on overload and I go to the toilet 4-5 times a day = pretty much like early pregnancy, minus the rage.

And when my period comes, I see huge blod clots, the size of slabs of liver, I bleed so much I have to change a ultra maxi night pad every two hours (and can't dry my entire body after a shower before I put a pad on or I'll bleed all over the bathroom floor, so I have to quickly dry myself enough to put knickers and a pad on and then dry the rest).

Every period feels like an early miscarriage. I spend half of every month first fake-pregnant and then fake-miscarrying.

What the @#/? is going on? Could this be age-related? I am 42. But my AMH values are freakishly high (that of a woman 10 years younger) and my mother didn't go into menopause until her late fifties.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Super, have you had a scan for a regrowth of fibroids?? I could have written your post hun, and I think our shared history of fibroids have a large baring - my periods were always heavy - even from day one - but as long as I can remember they have always been very painful, huge clots and last almost two weeks.... no-one ever mentioned that these symptoms are very common with fibroids.  Yep when I had a bath I had to have a maternity pad on standby - dry my hands and literally grab a ton of loo roll whilst I dried my bottom so I could at least get my pants on within 20 seconds!  I used to spend a minimum of £20 - £30 per month on sanitary products  at my worst. ...and the rages - oh my word....I could happily have smashed up my entire house in 30 seconds!

My life was literally on hold - I permanently wore black - frequently had to go home to change underwear and clothes couldn't have an office chair with light coloured material - and I thought this was normal til I had my myomectomy which was a massive help.... but the buggers grew back during ICSI treatment - my pregnancy was bliss but very worrying - and I took the decision last year as I was going down that road again, to have a thermal ablation - now my 'periods' are 2-3 days...very watery and instead of carrying round a bed mattress in my pants, panty liners do for me, and I now wear any colour I like...  I don't have any rages at all, can take my daughter swimming any day of the week....
Being this bad is very life limiting and affects your quality of life, my gp initially prescribed me Tranexamic tablets but I didn't like taking them, as I was worried that if things weren't being 'shed' I might be building up a huge problem further down the line.

Hugs
Shiela


----------



## mscandy35 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi super,
There is an unusual condition called pseudocyesis; women who have it experience real symptoms of pregnancy but aren't actually pregnant. Sometimes wishful thinking can make the normal changes your body goes through each month seem new and unusual, especially if you're actively trying to get pregnant. The symptoms can be very dramatic — abdominal enlargement, breast changes, foetal movement, and even labour pains. No one knows why this happens. Pseudocyesis seems to be more common in women who are married, who have been pregnant before, or who are in their second marriage. 
Apart from this, there are a number of problems that might cause abnormal clots to form in your menstrual blood or lead to the changes in colour or thickness during your period. Miscarriage, hormonal changes and fibroid are a few of the reasons that can cause theses changes. When this balance is disturbed, it can lead to the development of an excessively thick uterine lining. 
A women’s body relies on a delicate balance of oestrogen and progesterone that regulates your period. This thickness can contribute to more bleeding than usual. It can also cause clots in the menstrual blood when the lining is shed. Other possibilities can be menopause, recent dramatic weight change, side-effects of medications, large uterus, and an obstruction to blood flow.
Remember, it's important to discuss any concerns you have with your doctor. Women diagnosed with the pseudocyesis seem to improve with counselling and support from family and friends.

I wish you the best of medical care.
Candy.


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Super, sorry you are going through this...I was just wondering whether you had ever considered Chinese medicine/acupuncture before? After getting checked out by your Dr for fibroids etc it may be something to look into. I just had six months of chinese herbs and acupuncture for spotting before AF and PMT. I used to regularly get clots and thought this was normal, but from a chinese medicine perspective it isnt. I rarely see clots now and if I do they are very tiny, it has helped a lot with PMT as well, less bloating and no sore breasts. The spotting has significantly reduced too, from 5-7 days before AF to now 2-3 days and much much lighter.

Maybe worth a try...


----------

